# Dogfish Head



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

As you can probably tell by my avatar, I am a HUGE DFH guy. Just wondering if anyone else here shares the same passion for DFH that I do. 

The only thng I have yet to try that I have been dying to is a Randallized pint of 90 min, god that sounds freaking good.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

We have quite a few beer lovers around here. Bobbyg and Cigarsarge will see this and you will have some instant friends.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark said:


> As you can probably tell by my avatar, I am a HUGE DFH guy. Just wondering if anyone else here shares the same passion for DFH that I do.
> 
> The only thng I have yet to try that I have been dying to is a Randallized pint of 90 min, god that sounds freaking good.


LOVE the DFH! I am another disciple of the 90 Min IPA! We can get it here in NC at the local grocery store (Harris Teeter) and I can't get enough! The local TOTAL WINE also carries EVERY beer they make, so we are set for DFH! Yum! 

CD


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Is the 90-minute a "typical" IPA? Meaning, lots of hops... I don't tend to go for Pale Ales in general, more of a Porter/Stout guy, but always open to new tastes.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm I've never given it a try. Never seen it actually. I'll have to find it somewhere!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

FoZzMaN said:


> Is the 90-minute a "typical" IPA? Meaning, lots of hops... I don't tend to go for Pale Ales in general, more of a Porter/Stout guy, but always open to new tastes.


This beer perhaps has one of the MOST hoppy flavors out ther (90 IBU) the hops are backed up by a really nice maltyness though. So, in addition to being a High Gravity ale... it is not only for "hop heads" - but, it is most certainly NOT a traditional India Pale Ale!

CD


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

As you can see by my name I LOVE BEER. I have heard alot about this beer and would love to try it but cant get it here in the big state of Kansas.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Travis, I will get a couple bottles out to you this week.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> As you can see by my name I LOVE BEER. I have heard alot about this beer and would love to try it but cant get it here in the big state of Kansas.


Travis, these guys carry Dogfishhead (and a lot of others) and I believe they ship to KS:

http://www.vintagecellar.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Good luck!

CD


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Bought their pumpkin beer this past weekend and it's pretty good. I'm not into punky beer, but the wife loves it.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

The 90 Minute IPA is some good stuff. I want to try the 120 Minute IPA one day. That one checks in at 20% abv and has 120 ibu.

Good to see mark posting about beer..I've traded for beer with him before.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Ken, the 120 is pretty damn good, but it's more of a sipping beer. There is no way you can drink it like a regular brew. It's got a huge amount of hops and a great malt backbone, but the alcohol content is pretty insane.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

BTW, Ken, how did you like the Midas Touch?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

That would be so awsome of you Mark. What styles of beer do you like?
Perhaps we can do a little trade and I can send you some decent local micro brew?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the link. I have never ordered beer online but have always wanted to find a place like this. Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Mark said:


> BTW, Ken, how did you like the Midas Touch?


Not too bad...It tasted unusual in a good sort of way. That brew has saffron in it. That is some really expensive stuff. The Aprihop really surprised me. The apricot blended really well with the hops.

I've had a few more of each...My liquor store now carries a much better beer selection.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> That would be so awsome of you Mark. What styles of beer do you like?
> Perhaps we can do a little trade and I can send you some decent local micro brew?


I really would like to get my hands on anything made by Three Floyds. Not sure if they sell where you live, but the only brew I have had from them was the Dreadnaught that was AMAZING!!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

How do al you beer folks rate Left Hand Brewing Company brew. My local store should be getting some this week.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry Mark, No Three Floyds in Kansas. Ever heard of Boulevard Brewery?
I could send a sample 6pack of that? Or can you think of anything else?
What style do you usuallly like? stout,porter,lager,wheat....?


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

The Smoke Jumper Smoked Porter is supposed to be great. There is a store around here that sells alot of their stuff, but I have yet to try any yet, which is very sad.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Sorry Mark, No Three Floyds in Kansas. Ever heard of Boulevard Brewery?
> I could send a sample 6pack of that? Or can you think of anything else?
> What style do you usuallly like? stout,porter,lager,wheat....?


No problem bro

I'm a huge hop head, so I usually do IPA's and Imperial IPA's, but whatever works for you, surprise me!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet I get lambasted for saying this... but I am a BIG Dam Adams guy. I love just bout every one of their brews. I do try other brands from time to time but I always come back to good ole samy! I will def. try this one though if I ever see it around here.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I bet I get lambasted for saying this... but I am a BIG Dam Adams guy. I love just bout every one of their brews. I do try other brands from time to time but I always come back to good ole samy! I will def. try this one though if I ever see it around here.


Nothing wrong with being a Sam guy. I live right outside of Boston, so it's everywhere here. Nothing better than heading down to the brewery for some samples. The Octoberfest is my fav.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I like the Sam Adams Brown Ale...It's really good for a change of pace.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Sam Adams Oktoberfest is my fav also.
Mark, being a hops fan and all what do you think of Sam Adams Imperial Pilsner?


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Sam Adams Oktoberfest is my fav also.
> Mark, being a hops fan and all what do you think of Sam Adams Imperial Pilsner?


To be honest, that is the only SA I have yet to see around here. I have seen the Utopias and the Chocolate Bock, but much too expensive for me, Have tried the triple bock, and every other production ale, along with the Centennial Ale that was only at a few pubs around Boston. That stuff was very good! With they would put that in regular production


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

It was on the Taste of America show tonight!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I love most all of the Sam Adams stuff - esp the winter seasonal mix. The Fezziwig's is awesome - also love the Black Lager & Brown Ale.

The only ones I don't like is the Cherry Wheat & whatever their "flagship" beer is - the Boston Lager?


----------



## bresdogsr-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished a SA Black Lager very good. Dogfish is one of my favorites especially the 60 min IPA. Raisin d' etre is very good as well. Need to try to 90min.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I bet I get lambasted for saying this... but I am a BIG Dam Adams guy. I love just bout every one of their brews. I do try other brands from time to time but I always come back to good ole samy! I will def. try this one though if I ever see it around here.


I'm w/ you Lok... sam is one the finest american ales ever produced. try the double bock. it's fantastic...

Hey Mark... send me one of these dogfish and you'll have a Padron 26' over nighted to you...


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Christian, I'll be more than happy to get some out to you. No need for the Cigar though, I'm always happy to turn another beer lover into a Fish Head!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Mark said:


> ...I'm always happy to turn another beer lover into a Fish Head!


Anyone else flash back to a mis-spent youth listening to Dr. Demento?

http://www.lyricsdownload.com/drdemento-fish-heads-lyrics.html


----------



## Hydra (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi, my name is Hydra and I too am a Fish Head. At least, when it comes to the 60 Minute and 90 Minute IPAs. I also like the Pumpkin Ale. Great beers. But, if you really want to try something hoppy, look for Hop Wallop by Victory. That shizzy is lip-puckering good.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Personally I thought that the Hop Devil by Victoy was hoppier than the Hop Wallop, and the 90 min is much hoppier than both, but the 90 min has a HUGE malt backbone to balance it out.

90 Min - 90 IBU's
Hop Wallop - 55 IBU's
Hop Devil - 40 IBU's


----------



## Hydra (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree, the heavy malt profile of the 90min helps balance the beer. Hop Wallop is so "hoppy" it tastes like grapefruit juice.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, they made a regular IPA and just added like triple the hops it should have. I just wished they used something other than cascade hops, it gives it too much of a "flower" taste.


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not a big beer drinker but Dogfish Head is one I like very much. I can't remember which ones I've tried in the past but I do remember that they were very good. Microbrews are far better than American lagers to me anyway.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I always buy the 60 minute IPA, it's my favorite cigar companion. I havent tried the 90 minute.. maybe I'll grab it next time im at the store.


----------

